
Sr.ht becomes Sourcehut - Boulth
https://sourcehut.org/
======
niftich
As of posting, the info on this site is very lean, but going forward sourcehut
seems to be the name for the software suite of the service 'sr.ht'. The
linkage is implied by the quote on the site that " _sr.ht is a hosted instance
of sourcehut provided for your convenience_ ".

The impetus behind the branding clarification seems to be this HN thread [1].
For more history, see the the debut announcement [2] and its corresponding HN
thread [3].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18929709#18930413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18929709#18930413)
[2] [https://drewdevault.com/2018/11/15/sr.ht-general-
availabilit...](https://drewdevault.com/2018/11/15/sr.ht-general-
availability.html) [3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458908)

~~~
sexyrouter
I think this is a bad move.

There is already:

SourceTree

SourceView

SourceForge

TheSource

SourceCode

SourceDaddy

OutSource

By adding more "Source", you are just diluting value of source brand.

It will be interesting to see how many more "Source" untill we stop using
Source at all?

Same is the thing with "Git" and Docker escaped this issue by prohibiting use
of "Docker" in non docker owned companies.

~~~
baroffoos
GitHub, GitLab, Gitea. Those all work fine. As long as you can easily tell the
difference between them.

~~~
humanrebar
Agreed. Taco Bell, Del Taco, Taco Cabana, Taco Bueno, Del Taco, Fuzzy's
Tacos... and it keeps going.

~~~
Jaruzel
"Taco Bell was the only restaurant to survive the Franchise Wars. Now all
restaurants are Taco Bell. "

------
jordigh
Mercurial support, fuck yeah:

[https://hg.sr.ht/](https://hg.sr.ht/)

This is the killer feature for me.

Why Mercurial?

Here’s a list of Mercurial features that I think are really cool:

Revsets – a domain-specific language for querying your commits

Templates – a domain-specific language for altering the output of almost every
command. Putting together these two you can do things like this:
[http://jordi.inversethought.com/blog/customising-
mercurial-l...](http://jordi.inversethought.com/blog/customising-mercurial-
like-a-pro/)

Evolution – a distributed and safe way to share rewrites (think automatically
recovering from upstream rebase without any git reset --hard and no git push
--force).

Absorb – automatically amends an entire stack of WIP commits at once by
picking the right diffs from your working directory based on which commits’
contexts they fit best.

Curses interface for hunk-picking – a unified interface for splitting diffs
for any purpose: whether to revert working-directory changes, write a new
commit, uncommit parts of a commit, or amend a commit with more diffs. Just
add --interactive to any of those commands and start picking hunks!

A fairly rich built-in web interface – hg serve and point your browser to
[http://localhost:8000](http://localhost:8000) and you’re good to go.

Lots of support for monorepos – indeed, this is the main reason that Google,
Facebook, and Mozilla are all pouring work into hg and are using it.

A consistent UI – this one is more subjective but often-touted feature of
Mercurial. If a command accepts a revision/hash/tag/bookmark; it always uses
the -r/\--rev flag for it (and you can also always use a revset for any
command that accepts a revision). If a command allows hunk selection, it
always uses the -i/\--interactive flag for it. The help for every command fits
in about a screenful.

Give it a try! Mercurial is neat!

~~~
taspeotis
It's also dying [1]. Git's the only version control system that's got legs
[2].

[1]
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=%2Fm%2F0...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=%2Fm%2F08441_)

[2]
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=%2Fm%2F0...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=all&q=%2Fm%2F08441_,%2Fm%2F05vqwg,%2Fm%2F012ct9,%2Fm%2F08w6d6)

~~~
colemickens
Isn't Facebook investing heavily? I'm more interested in 'good' than popular,
when it comes to virtually all personal tech decisions and am inspired by this
thread to try out Mercurial, especially as I want to move everything to a
sourcehut/sr.ht instance.

~~~
qbaqbaqba
So does Mozilla.

------
ruffrey
Good choice. It's memorable.

I signed up as a paid user when it was last on hacker news. Got an email
invoice. Then for the life of me could not remember what the service was
called. Finally gave up trying to use it.

~~~
weinzierl
For me it's the opposite. Can't forget _sir hat_ , too pictorial to forget.

 _sourcehut_ on the other hand is one of too many source _somethings_. It's
more prefessional for sure and if it is the official name we can still keep
_sir hat_ as a nickname I guess.

------
nixpulvis
"All features work without JavaScript" oh hello there, my new friend. :)

~~~
combatentropy
Indeed, I haven't seen a single script tag in any of the pages.

It's written in Python, using Flask, [https://drewdevault.com/2019/01/30/Why-
I-built-sr.ht-with-Fl...](https://drewdevault.com/2019/01/30/Why-I-built-
sr.ht-with-Flask.html)

~~~
juice13
There is javascript for progressive enhancement on some pages. E.g. submitting
comments on tickets by pressing Ctrl+Enter, or selection of ranges of lines in
git blob view.

For example:
[https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/sourcehut.org/tree/master/conten...](https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/sourcehut.org/tree/master/content/_index.html#L12-17,20-27)

But everything is designed to work well without JS first.

------
crooked-v
I was personally hoping for "Sir Hat", with a Shovel Knight-style mascot.

~~~
pjc50
I keep thinking of highly memeable Eurovision singer Serhat :
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serhat_(singer)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serhat_\(singer\))

~~~
wyldfire
How about Sir Topham Hatt? [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fat_Controller](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fat_Controller)

------
meddlepal
I love the minimalist info-dense UI. Thank you for avoiding modern UI trends.

~~~
kowdermeister
Minimalism is a modern UI trend :)

~~~
meddlepal
If by minimalism you mean flat design I agree, but it's usually not
information dense.

~~~
thekelvinliu
"brutalism"

~~~
meddlepal
As an architecture enthusiast and a fan of brutalism I am having trouble
connecting this word with UI.

This style of UI reminds me of something different... a late 80's/early 90's
simplicity. Yet it's still stylish. I am hesitant to call it retroism because
it will cheapen the movement to do that. It's refreshing and unique.

------
kardos
Your form for registering is not using TLS:

    
    
      action="http://meta.sr.ht.local/register"

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Fixed, should be deployed momentarily. Thanks!

~~~
_eht
On your /tutorials/set-up-account-and-git.md you really should not encourage
default ssh-keygen.

Please update with either `ssh-keygen -t ed25519 -a 100` or `ssh-keygen -t rsa
-b 4096 -o -a 100` or

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I think your case is better made to openssl than to me.

------
jhare
Mr. Devault is serious about software craft. He's worth your $10 if you are
considering. I am a early adopter of his works.

~~~
voltagex_
There's no obvious way to donate from sourcehut.org.

~~~
woodruffw
You can set up (and pay for) an account here:
[https://meta.sr.ht/](https://meta.sr.ht/)

If you don't want an account, there's some donation information here:
[https://drewdevault.com/backers](https://drewdevault.com/backers)

------
aitchnyu
Could you take care of the Flash of Unstyled Content in Firefox? The page
first renders with no css and then with css. I solve it by putting a blank
script tag, you could still keep your promise of it working without js.

[https://stackoverflow.com/a/47348262/604511](https://stackoverflow.com/a/47348262/604511)

------
baroffoos
The UI seems very usable. I wonder how the performance stacks up against
something like gogs.

One of the main things I don't like is the email focus. I think one of the
best things the modern git websites have done is replace email with merge
requests which are just so much easier to use, tag, and search. I get that
this is a tool made for those old devs who still want to do everything from
mutt though.

~~~
chriswarbo
The nice thing about email is that you're free to render and interact with it
in any way you like. Yes, you could use mutt; or you could use Webmail if you
prefer; or you could run them through some automation scripts; or through some
custom CLI/GUI/mobile app/Web service/etc.

~~~
baroffoos
GitLab and GitHub also send you emails but they provide a sane UI to use as
well. The only benefit I see to email is it serves as a central notification
location so I dont have to check every website to see what is new.

~~~
chriswarbo
> The only benefit I see to email is it serves as a central notification
> location so I dont have to check every website to see what is new.

I agree that email is good for notifications.

Surely "checking Web sites to see what's new" was solved with RSS/ATOM?

(Again, once the data's out there, the UI is your choice; e.g. I convert
RSS/ATOM to maildir so I can use my preferred email client for everything; I
put HackerNews (HNRSS and HNNotify), subreddits, youtube channels, etc. into
the same folder as my mailing lists)

------
gregknicholson
Source: [https://lists.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/sr.ht-
announce/%3C201902062237...](https://lists.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/sr.ht-
announce/%3C20190206223744.GA10775%40homura.localdomain%3E)

------
r3bl
For a website trying to convince me it's good to host my projects using it, it
was incredibly complicated to get from the homepage to _any_ repo to see it in
action (note: on a phone).

I've opened the homepage, didn't see any obvious links, went to sr.ht, saw
just a login/register screen. I went back, continued scanning for a usable
link on sourcehat.org, and ended up leaving the whole thing in frustration.

Still curious, I took my laptop and only then have I figured out that images
link to example repositories on click. As a result, my first impression can be
summed up as "unintuitive".

------
anderspitman
Funny how as I clicked on the "100% free and open source software" button my
brain subconsciously branch-predicted the layout of a GitHub page. The payoff
was worth the stall.

------
bencollier49
For some reason this name puts me in mind of Chicken Cottage.
[https://chickencottage.com/](https://chickencottage.com/)

~~~
twic
Sauce Hut would be a good name for a takeaway chain, barbecue, jerk, or Dutch-
style fries maybe.

------
badosu
I like the minimalistic approach though I'd recommend to align horizontally
the content for higher viewports, e.g. `body { max-width: 1140px; margin: 0
auto }`

------
ArtWomb
Great branding! How about a logo contest? ;)

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Friend of mine made this one:

[https://sr.ht/ekPb.png](https://sr.ht/ekPb.png)

The official logo is this :)

[https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/sourcehut.org/tree/master/logo.s...](https://git.sr.ht/~sircmpwn/sourcehut.org/tree/master/logo.svg)

(which is just a circle, like the favicon)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
My idea, [https://ibb.co/nmKymTW](https://ibb.co/nmKymTW) \- it's a 1.9kB svg
but I'm sure it can be reduced to something manageable.

------
antiquitie
Cool to see another big flask project. I'd love to see a lighter and snappier
alternative to gitlab.

~~~
StavrosK
Like Gitea?

------
_eht
As the owner of e.ht, welcome to the world of obscure short TLD’s!

~~~
mikro2nd
Interested how you pulled that one off, since .ht domains are supposedly
constrained by the DNA to have at least 3 characters (3 - 63 chars).

~~~
_eht
Most registrars won’t let you search under three chars. Reach out directly to
the ccTLD managing group and see what they have available a-z-0-9. With enough
persistence you may find one.

------
aboutruby
Much better, nice!

